# Worming, age/product used.



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This i find interesting.
What age and what product do owners use (especially breeders), on kittens.

Do you worm kittens at 2 weeks old, or wait until weaning at 5 weeks old.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I shall post again as it's in one place - 4 weeks with panacur, then every 2 weeks until I can use milbemax. I don't do 2 weeks as I know my queens are up to date, did think about waiting until 6 weeks but kittens got a bit rotund and decided better to worm just in case rather than have them carry a worm load. Oh, also this litter started weaning at 3 weeks - just nicked mums raw!

I'd like to use something other than panacur after that seasons scare but don't know what.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I had a problem with Panacur last year and as yet to find anything to use on young kittens. At 6 weeks old i can use quarter Drontol tablet but even if the queens are up to date on their worming, i do think kittens should be done at 4 weeks.
Whether it was the Panacur or the kitten, i dont know, but i have since read others have had problems.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

The youngest I've started to worm kittens (with Panacur liquid) is between 3 and 4 weeks old. Must, admit, I don't then continue worming at two weekly intervals but again at 8 weeks and then with Milbemax at 12 weeks.

Always used to use Panacur paste in the syringes but the nozzle on the syringe is pretty big for a tiny kitten; found it a whole lot easier to use the liquid with a 1.0ml syringe.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I start at 6 weeks with Milbemax, then again at 8-9 weeks and then at 12 weeks (before they leave their nest). Considered using one suitable for younger kittens and starting at 4 weeks but the kittens didn't seem to need it, possibly as my queen is dewormed regularly and has no access to the outside.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

6, 9 & 12 weeks with Milbemax

Never had a cat or kitten with worms.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I worm kittens with Panacur at around 4/5, 7/8 and 10/11 weeks. The three day dosage protocol makes it difficult to be more precise  I time it to ensure worming and vaccinations are kept a week apart.


----------



## Lisa88 (Apr 12, 2012)

When I took the stray into the vets I asked about the kittens. Vet said panacur liquid at two weeks. This is what I plan to do, especially as we know Mum definitely had her fair share of worms.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Another one here with panacur in the cupboard but to scared to use it.I just don't know what to do.

Maybe could try the paste although it does look a whole lot more expensive than the liquid.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

as you know i'm not a breeder - just someone who took a pregnant cat in. i was told about milbemax on here as tabitha appeared to be full of worms when we had her. my vet also recommends milbemax so that's what i use now


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I use Panacur from 4/5 weeks every two to three weeks as I know my queens are up to date with worming but I understand 2 weeks is the protocol if there is any doubt.

I used Panacur all through the scare with no issues including the batches that were of concern (before I knew). I discussed it with my Vet and he has never had a problem with Panacur and felt it to be the safest option.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> Another one here with panacur in the cupboard but to scared to use it.I just don't know what to do.
> 
> Maybe could try the paste although it does look a whole lot more expensive than the liquid.


I had white squidgy poo kittens last year after using panacur liquid. I have used the paste this year 2/4/6 weeks and so far so good and far less messy. I worm from 2 weeks as we have the skunk and they are horrific for round worm...


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

and besides I am worm phobic so everyone gets pinned down and wormed from chickens all the way through to dogs and panacur is suitable for everyone.. every month... after my neuter hacked up tapeworm all over my bedroom floor about 4 years ago eeewww


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lucy1012 said:


> and besides I am worm phobic so everyone gets pinned down and wormed from chickens all the way through to dogs and panacur is suitable for everyone.. every month... after my neuter hacked up tapeworm all over my bedroom floor about 4 years ago eeewww


AFAIK Panacur isn't effective against both types of tapeworm....

Worming your cat


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Tapeworm shouldn't be an issue with young kittens. It's only roundworm which is passed on through mum's milk and therefore why very young kittens need wormed at all.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> AFAIK Panacur isn't effective against both types of tapeworm....
> 
> Worming your cat


ssshhh don't tell me that.........


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I used panacur paste with the girls .. never again , ruby was very poorly she was about 16 weeks so I don't want to use it on any of there kits .. so wot is the best thing to do

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You can use Milbemax once they are over 0.5 kg, but you need to get it from the vets.

NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Milbemax Tablets for Small Cats and Kittens/Milbemax Tablets for Cats - Dosage and administration


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

havoc said:


> Tapeworm shouldn't be an issue with young kittens. It's only roundworm which is passed on through mum's milk and therefore why very young kittens need wormed at all.


I think she said she is using Panacur for all her animals, of all ages...


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I think she said she is using Panacur for all her animals, of all ages...


Yeah I know and I understand why you posted what you did. I sometimes use up Panacur on my adult cats and I don't think it's a huge issue. Roundworm is the main problem in cats and kittens. Tape is a completely different life cycle and can be treated on an 'as necessary' basis.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

For those that aren't so keen on Panacur after what happened last year - it might be worth looking into Drontal puppy suspension. 
As far as I know, it's not licensed for kittens however my vet gave me it for the kittens when they were 4 weeks, I used it without knowing it wasn't licensed and had no ill effects(though this was just one litter, I've not heard of it being used on any others). When I mentioned it to another vet, she said it was an odd choice but would work fine. I would probably use Panacur if I ever found myself with 4 week old kittens again but if you're not keen on it then it might be worth some more research into the Drontal.


----------



## Charlie Jackson (May 6, 2021)

Lucy1012 said:


> I had white squidgy poo kittens last year after using panacur liquid. I have used the paste this year 2/4/6 weeks and so far so good and far less messy. I worm from 2 weeks as we have the skunk and they are horrific for round worm...


How many graduations did you give per kitten at 4 weeks as they are not 1kg yet and it says 1 per 1kg.

Thanks a bit confused


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Charlie Jackson said:


> How many graduations did you give per kitten at 4 weeks as they are not 1kg yet and it says 1 per 1kg.
> 
> Thanks a bit confused


This is from 2013.


----------

